# burris fast fire II vs III



## gatorgetter (Mar 9, 2013)

whats the difference , i posted before and most liked the II better , just wondering why


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 9, 2013)

I believe you will like either one of them....I have the II and love mine.


----------



## gatorgetter (Mar 9, 2013)

the previous post has me considering a mueller


----------



## frankwright (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a Mueller but I believe one big difference in the FFII/FFIII is on the II the battery is in the bottom and you have to remove the sight to change the battery. On the III they made the battery access on top. 
Maybe some other changes I don't know about.

The FF is smaller than the Mueller but the cost is about double. Both are good sights.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Burris Website*

Choose from two models —the FastFire II with its 4 MOA dot, or the new FastFire III with 3 MOA or 8 MOA dots. The FastFire III offers upgraded features such as windage and elevation adjustments that don’t require a special tool; a convenient power button with three levels of brightness and an automatic brightness setting and battery access on the top of the sight making it easier to change batteries. We’ve also added a low battery warning indicator and see-through protective cap. 8 hour automatic shut off. FastFire III is not compatible wih the AR-F3 FastFire Mount (410348) or the Picatinny Protector Mount (410330).


----------



## MackUSCG (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad someone brought this up.  My 835 Tactical needs a new sight and I'm looking at getting a FFII or III.  With the different MOA dots do y'all find, for example that a 3 MOA dot will cover a birds head at lets say 30 yds? I mean can you judge distance with the dot?  I really want to pick one up next week so any info, advice would be helpful.

thanks,
Mack


----------



## SGaither (Mar 10, 2013)

I've bought the FF3 with the 8moa last year and couldn't be happier. The 8moa doesn't completely cover a bird's head at 30 yards. If I was precision shooting the 3moa is what I'd get but with my scatter gun I'm not precision shooting, I'm putting the denses part of my pattern in a 10" circle at 40 yards. I'm not sure if you could accurately range find with a FF, I guess you could get an idea of the bird's distance with how much of the site picture it fills up but I haven't worried with this.


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got two FFIIIs. I haven't hunted them.  I have seen some chatter on another site about experiences with losing zero.  I don't know if this is operator error or problems with the red dots.  Some report problems; others haven't had problems.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 10, 2013)

GLS said:


> I've got two FFIIIs. I haven't hunted them.  I have seen some chatter on another site about experiences with losing zero.  I don't know if this is operator error or problems with the red dots.  Some report problems; others haven't had problems.



I've also read the same thing.  Lots of folks reporting lose of zero with the FFII's.  After reading that I have been looking at other options.  I have a Docter sight and will be checking zero on it today.


----------

